# Truth in 24 II Trailer Goes Live! We're Getting Close Now.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last week the _Truth in 24 II_ microsite went live with some graphics. This week, we've stumbled across the trailer for the movie on the Audi USA website (linked below) thanks to Allan McNish who posted the alert on his Facebook page this morning.

Go to the site and you'll find links to iTunes for download, though the links still point to the first Truth in 24. We know we're close because of this and because we caught up with Audi of America marketing boss and the man behind both movies Scott Keogh while he was at the New York Auto Show. There's plenty of good news that will eventually be shared for fans around the world who wish to watch the movie but for now enjoy the trailer below via a link and make sure to follow Allan McNish (also linked below) to hear tips like this one as he posts them.

* Truth in 24 II Section of AudiUSA.com *

* Follow Allan McNish on Facebook *

* Download The Original Truth in 24 on iTunes *


----------

